
How to Build a High Velocity Development Team - ingve
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/how-to-build-a-high-velocity-development-team-4b2360d34021
======
aeternum
Quote from the actual article: "Your first developer hire needs to be a
$10MM/year hire. Don’t pay them that much, of course"

